

Friends for Sale Architecture - A 300 Million Page View/Month Facebook RoR App - chaostheory
http://highscalability.com/friends-sale-architecture-300-million-page-view-month-facebook-ror-app

======
whacked_new
Great to see this float to the front page. blader announced their launch right
here on news.yc: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74993>

That said, is this YC-funded?

------
wallflower
It's a toy application on a real infrastructure. Wait until developers start
writing some real value-adding/lifestyle Facebook apps. Real Facebook
applications will intermediate between users without requiring their direct
input (think Personal Assistants). That being said, 300M page views/month is
something most indie developers would sell their friends for - though it might
be a bit embarassing that it's such a LCD app.

~~~
konsl
I wouldn't expect to see value-adding apps too soon... unless FB is willing to
make some significant changes to their platform. There's simply no incentive
to make them right now -- virality continues to be the main criterion for app
success.

~~~
ivankirigin
The #1 value added app for lots of people, whether they know it or not, is
exportability insurance. Make an app that tracks everything externally so that
if Facebook starts to suck, you can migrate the next platform.

The existence of that portability might actually ensure things never start
sucking.

~~~
klein_waffle
I believe it's been tried. They got shut down.

~~~
ivankirigin
the end is nigh

------
michaelneale
It this a type of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharecropping>

------
myoung8
What do you guys think is a "reasonable CPM"? $0.001? $0.01? $0.05?

~~~
mercurio
I think those are too low. At $0.05 CPM, 300 million page views would earn
just $15000 a month. I doubt that that many pages could be served for a few
thousand dollars. Look at their hardware and bandwidth costs and work out what
a profitable CPM would be from there.

~~~
Raphael
3E8 * .05 = 15 million, not 15000

~~~
alaskamiller
CPM = cost per mille

300 000 000 / 1000 * 0.5 = 15000

~~~
imp
Should that be 150000?

~~~
alaskamiller
typo 0.05

